# Bringing in the â€œNew Yearâ€ â€“ THANK YOU! 2CoolFising.com



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge would like to thank you for doing business with us. We value every customer and greatly appreciate your friendships and support. 2017 has been one heck of a year, and we look forward to working with you in the future.

*Bay Flats Lodge News*
Bay Flats Lodge will be offering all 2CoolFishing.com Members 10% for any 2018 reservations.

Sincerely, 
Bay Flats Lodge

Chris and Deb Martin - Owners
TJ and Angie Christensen - Operations/Office Manager
Randy Brown - Assistant Manager
Murray Martin - Sales & Marketing 
Patricia Morales - Concierge


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Post Christmas Duck Hunt*

Hunt was a little long, but what else is there the day after Christmas? Definitely not taking gifts back when thereâ€™s ducks to hunt. #duckhunting @drakewaterfowl @copelandduckcalls @kent_cartridge @americanairboatscorp @tanglefreewaterfowl @bay_flats_lodge @waterloo_rod_company_ @mercurymarine @es_custom_boats


----------

